# Double D's Fatty



## fishawn (Aug 12, 2008)

My Long Time Friend Double D stopped by this afternoon for some refreshments & asked about the Fatty craze that was sweeping the nation. I told him I have some stuff to make one, wanna watch? He said sure, & so the process began. He was intrigued with all the Fatty fillings & recipes that I told him Y'all had tried. We used JD Regular & Maple for this one, filled with Bacon, Roasted Red Pepper, Jalepenos & Shredded Chedar. 
Smoked it with Cherry wood in the MES. He had to leave before it was done, but said he was gonna look on the website tonight. Now Y'all can chime in for Double D with whatever recipes concoctions you have attempted in a Fatty......I told him it was a blank palet....use your imagination........I have recently seen the Blueberry Pancake Fatty, which I thought was awsome, but maybe Y'all can refresh my memory with some of the other cool ones. Q-VIEWS........................


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 12, 2008)

Deliver to 2804 Virginia Dr. Manhattan, KS 66502. Fine, fine looking.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 12, 2008)

Scott, the knock on your door should be about..........
...................................NOW! Do you need beer 
with that?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Next time you smoke a FATTY, he'll remember to stick around to kick the taste buds into overdrive.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 12, 2008)

Fishawn
I would never dream of teasing DoubleD's; save them a taste for tomorrow.....


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great!  Where's the *sniff'n'smell' button on this site?


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice! Maybe DD oughta get a membership here..and a smoker of his own if he does not already! Be great to have him!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great looking Fatty.  DD sure missed out, bet he is kicking himself for leaving


----------



## foos (Aug 12, 2008)

My wife and her parents used to live at 2808 Virginia Dr.....small world


----------

